#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the health precautions we should take while travelling?

## Bhavya

Travelling is like amedicine for our soul, but as anybody whos trapped the travel bug knows, itsnot always fashionable. Many splendid adventures, specifically when venturingoff-the-beaten-path derive with their fair piece of crashes, bumps, buries,germs and stresses. So its always safe to pre-prepare ourselves for these kindsof accidents. Can guys suggest some health precautions we should take whiletravelling?

----------


## Assassin

> Travelling is like amedicine for our soul, but as anybody who’s trapped the travel bug knows, it’snot always fashionable. Many splendid adventures, specifically when venturingoff-the-beaten-path derive with their fair piece of crashes, bumps, buries,germs and stresses. So it’s always safe to pre-prepare ourselves for these kindsof accidents. Can guys suggest some health precautions we should take whiletravelling?


Specially Vomiting is a big issue for most of the people, Just Have a lemon with you. The smell of it will keep you wont get vomited naturally or have a tables to stop vomiting that need to have before at least an hour before you travel.

----------


## Bhavya

> Specially Vomiting is a big issue for most of the people, Just Have a lemon with you. The smell of it will keep you wont get vomited naturally or have a tables to stop vomiting that need to have before at least an hour before you travel.


Thanks for these tips Assassin, Do you know any first aid to carry out for trips in case if we get any sudden injuries?

----------

